# "Lebanese cream"??



## XeniA (May 29, 2006)

Does anyone have a recipe for the Lebanese dessert which is like jellied milk, served with a rose-water syrup and chopped pistachios???


----------



## Robt (May 29, 2006)

I googled and found several references.  As your use sounds wonderful, I think I'll try it.  This is the best I saw: http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,616-1836940_3,00.html


edit: I found this which has another and maybe better explanation: http://forums.egullet.org/index.php?showtopic=28480


----------



## lyndalou (May 29, 2006)

Robt.
Thanks so much for posting the second website. I love Lebanese food, and have made a few dishes, and these look great. Can't wait to try some of them.
Lyndalou


----------



## XeniA (May 30, 2006)

Hi Robt --

Thank you very much! The first recipe seems closer because it was clearly milk rather than cream, however, I could still swear we were talking gelatin rather than corn starch ... but I'll give the recipe a try and see if I got it wrong!

The second link is just great in general! So nice to have all those pictures, and any number of the recipes seem spot on. Good job finding the site and again, thank you!


----------

